
Featuretools – An open source framework for automated feature engineering - jonbaer
https://www.featuretools.com/
======
asavinov
I have also been a similar to tool for automatically extracting (informative)
features. What I am trying to understand is whether it is possible to store
the learned feature _definitions_ for later use. For example, I want to learn
interesting features from a large data set and then I want to apply these
feature to smaller data sets, say, for prediction.

~~~
kmax12
one of the authors here. yes, that is definitely possible. it's explained in
our doucmentation on deploying featuretools:
[https://docs.featuretools.com/guides/deployment.html](https://docs.featuretools.com/guides/deployment.html)

------
techno_modus
How does featuretools compare to tsfresh: [https://github.com/blue-
yonder/tsfresh](https://github.com/blue-yonder/tsfresh) ?

